
Crown Sterling Decrypts RSA Asymmetric Public Keys in Live Demonstration - codyogden
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/crown-sterling-decrypts-rsa-asymmetric-130000324.html
======
tlb
Factoring 256-bit RSA keys is not impressive. Factoring 512 bit keys was first
done in 1999 [0].

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSA_Factoring_Challenge#The_pr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSA_Factoring_Challenge#The_prizes_and_records)

~~~
gus_massa
From the video: in a computer with 200GB of RAM, and 32 cores, they factorized
the key in 52 seconds.

The first key (in decimal) is
83473593554391843334619428139045661537976651941410655062632649869770538548577

This page
[https://www.alpertron.com.ar/ECM.HTM](https://www.alpertron.com.ar/ECM.HTM)
solved it in 3 minutes, 37 seconds. I guess they are not using a so powerful
machine. (It says "This is the WebAssembly version.")

I'm too lazy to copy the second number, but I guess it will be as easy as
factorize as the first.

Can someone just repeat this demonstration in travis-ci or something like that
using an standard package?

